# can you help me finish this pedigree



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok as most of you know i bought my pup from a byb.. i did no research b4 buying jake but ive learned my lesson.. but anyway when i got my papers back a long time ago it was incomplete.. ive figured most of it out.. i was wondering if anyone could possibly help me finish it.. thanks!!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [297782] :: SPENCE'S JAKE.


----------

